# crossover setting help



## dungster1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have Harmon Kardon avr635 
Vienna Mozart speaker
definitive technology studio monitor 350 bookshelf speaker
definitive technology mythos seven center channel
definitive technology prosub 1000 (10" subwoofer)

My question is: what should be the crossover setting for all the speakers?
I have the option to set each speaker's crossover individually.

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Use 80HZ for all. This is widely agreed to be just below the point that low frequencies become localizable (that you can hear the direction they are coming from). Despite your speakers being capable of player lower frequencies, but relegating freq below 80HZ to the sub, you free up your mains to use the power coming from your AVR for the frequencies they are best suited to produce. Louder, cleaner sound should be the result.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Use 80HZ for all. This is widely agreed to be just below the point that low frequencies become localizable (that you can hear the direction they are coming from). Despite your speakers being capable of player lower frequencies, but relegating freq below 80HZ to the sub, you free up your mains to use the power coming from your AVR for the frequencies they are best suited to produce. Louder, cleaner sound should be the result.


I agree!:T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

80hz does seem to be the accepted frequency. 

Matt


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I know that the prevailing wisdom is to set the crossover @80Hz but from my own experience this was not the case, front'[email protected] 60Hz and the center and rears @80Hz. I would first try 80Hz across the board first then move on to trying 60hz for the fronts and leaving the rest at 80hz, moving right along to try the fronts and center at 60Hz and the rears at 80Hz to see what sounds best for your system and your room.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> I know that the prevailing wisdom is to set the crossover @80Hz but from my own experience this was not the case, front'[email protected] 60Hz and the center and rears @80Hz. I would first try 80Hz across the board first then move on to trying 60hz for the fronts and leaving the rest at 80hz, moving right along to try the fronts and center at 60Hz and the rears at 80Hz to see what sounds best for your system and your room.


Thanks Ares, i meant to point out that 80hz is a great starting point then move up or down from there. I've got my mains, center and surrounds all at 40hz so in my view it depends where your speaker limitations are and power you have on hand.:T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I would set all at 80HZ


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

It definitely depends upon your speakers/ sub. I have large mains that have the capability to be set a lot lower. Right now they are set at 60Hz and my center/ surrounds are set at 80Hz (using and Anthem pre/pro). If you have mains that can produce lower frequencies comfortably, try playing around with the mains settings a bit to see how they will do.


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Addendum to my last post:

Since you're running bookshelves as mains, they will not be able to handle the low bass of most HT soundtracks. It's best to leave all speakers at 80Hz. Can you set your speakers to the "small" setting on your equipment?


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Addendum to my "addendum":


I had to look up your Vienna Acoustics Motzart mains:


The dual 5.5" woofers are not beefy enough to handle the demands a lower crossover point would put on them. You'd probably drive them to overexcursion on HT tracks. Stay at 80Hz


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The 350's have an advertised frequncy response of 26Hz - 30 Khz however; I would not use that as a reference for where to set the crossover. The 350's also only have a single 5 1/2" driver which, as Boomer said, are not quite as beefy enough to really dig down with authority. I would personally recomend setting the crossover at 80Hz as suggested and you should be fine. I have Def Tech BP 7002's for mains and still have the crossover set at 80Hz because my surrounds are Studio Monitor 350's just like yours.


----------

